

Ask: Do VCs provide 100% funding? - ForFreedom

Do VCs provide 100% funding or I have to put in a part of the funds too?
======
rohit6223
The concept is different. VC buy shares/equity of a company. The company may
be owned by a group of individuals (they may or may not have invested money,
but they are typically founders of the company)... When a VC invest in Equity
of a company, they get some percentage of ownership in the company...

~~~
ForFreedom
So lets say I want to start a company and require $50K. Would the VCs invest
$50K and get some ownership in the company?

~~~
dotcoma
Business angels, more likely. Or even just friends and family, ideally, for
50k.

~~~
ForFreedom
$50K was just a rough sum to understand whether VCs or Angles invest 100%.

